# Getting Pairs



## kingfisherfleshy (Mar 17, 2012)

Alright - so I want to have a pair of D. tincts in a 10g tank. 

I would also like to raise them up from little guys. (They are also cheaper as small frogs)

The issue is that on a college budget, its going to cost me an arm and a leg to buy 8 froglets...not to mention...once I get my male/female...what do I do with the other six? 

Id feel bad getting just one frog, and would like to breed some day. Please help me through this quandry. Do people just go in on orders together?


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

Why do you think you have to buy 8? You can just buy two froglets and raise them up together. If you get 2 of the same sex you can always trade one for the opposite sex. Who knows, maybe you will get a pair. But if you are on a college budget, then don't get 8, especially if you are going to just sell the other six once you get a pair. If you are looking to breed, it might be better to buy a probable, sexed/ or proven pair of Tincs? That would be equal to the price of 4-6 Tinc froglets.


----------



## ilovejaden (Jan 6, 2011)

I would do what he said..just get two and then hope for a pair if not trade the extra female/male out..could take a bit..but sooner or later you will find the trade..just my two cents...Good luck!


----------



## Herphappy12 (Dec 25, 2008)

Not trying to start anything, but if you did get 8 and don't know how you would get rid of the other 6 what happens when they start laying and you have 30 or more froglets hopping around? Just make sure yohr prepared for that aspect. Good luck!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

I usually start with a trio and go from there. From Saurian.net:



> There are tables which you can consult which show the mathematical chances of getting a pair from a given number of frogs, but typically these do not reflect the fact that in different species the sex ratio is skewed towards one sex or the other. In the larger species of frogs such as tinctorius azureus and auratus, the ratio seems to be skewed towards females, and maybe 65% of frogs are females. The opposite seems to be true for many of the smaller frogs, the thumbnail species and pumilio.
> 
> So, statistically, based on the sex ratios being 50/50, if you buy two frogs, you have a 50% chance of getting a pair, three frogs is 75%, four frogs is almost 90%, and so on….So, if getting that pair is important to you, then get as many frogs as you can afford, it will take many months for you to figure out what you have, and you don't want to have to start over again! Generally you will find a market for the “leftover” frogs, and you should be able to trade or sell them to other hobbyists.


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Mar 17, 2012)

Will most likely go this last route. 

The reason you buy 8 is at 8 animals randomly selected you have a 98% chance of having at least one male and female...I know this from fish breeding. 

I would never keep all 8 frogs to clarify that right now - and Id rather not buy 8 to start with! 

Ill probably buy a trio...and if I have more than one female try to trade one out for a male. 

Anyone think Ill have trouble trading out a brazillian yellow head?


----------



## C172Flyer (Nov 3, 2011)

Not to sound rude but, I wouldnt keep a trio of tincs in a 10gallon viv. I dont think I'd even keep a pair in a 10 gallon viv. Ive got a pair in a 29gallon viv and they use evey inch of it.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

If you look at the chart by buying 3 frogs there is a 75% chance of getting a pair, it goes up to 88% with 4 frogs and up to 94% with 5 frogs. With 6 frogs the odds don't go up much, only to 97%. It only goes up one percentage point with each additional frog added. Your best and least expensive bet is to buy 5 frogs. You don't get much additional advantage by buying the 6th frog. 

However I would like to point out IMO that while you probably could house an adult pair of tincs in a 10 gallon, larger would be better, and IMO a 10 gallon would be too small to raise that group of 5 or 6 tincs up to the point where you could tell the sexes apart and seperate a pair. 

Just something to consider.


----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

pm me I might be able to help you out.


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

Pm me also


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Mar 17, 2012)

You guys PM'ed me! Thanks...

29g seems kinda a waste on tincts...is mainly verticle space. 

Either way. Will shoot for a 20g.


----------



## mahji (Mar 11, 2012)

I am a bit confused, are you saying u want to raise 8 tincts in a 20 gallon tank ?


----------



## mahji (Mar 11, 2012)

And vertical ?


----------



## bsr8129 (Sep 23, 2010)

It is possible to raise a pair or even a trio in a 10gal


----------



## mahji (Mar 11, 2012)

I never said it was not possible, i am asking if he is going to raise 8 tincts in a vertical 20 gallon tank. 

Also as personal opinion, raising 3 tincts in a 10 gallon tank is nuts, specially when they get to sub size and start territorial battles. Just my opinion.


----------



## davidadelp (Sep 29, 2010)

bsr8129 said:


> It is possible to raise a pair or even a trio in a 10gal


You can do it, and do it successfully there are many people that have successfully breed in 10g tanks and that's it nothing larger. when you go shoving more then just a pair in the tank that's when the problems start. 

Growing frogs out is another story you could raise a group of tincs in a 10g just fine but one they get to a mature age you'll want to separate them. 

Your always going to find everyone's opinion will be different on this topic as well as many others. But think of it as would YOU rather live in a closet of a house or actually have the whole house. Size wise here couldn't think of a better example. The more room you give them the happier they will be.


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Mar 17, 2012)

I have said multiple times in this thread that Im not going to get 8 frogs or attempt to raise 8 frogs.

The point is to know 100% that you are getting a male female combo you have to sellect 8 random animals. Its just like a golden ratio or what not. 

Im more than likely going to go through a local breeder and trade out an adult to get a trio. 

It will either be a ten or twenty gallon. Not sure yet, but have been buying enough supplies for a 20g.


----------



## davidadelp (Sep 29, 2010)

IF your buying them as froglets and intend to seperate them once you figure out sexes then growing how ever many out as froglets in a tank that size 10-20 or whatever would be fine


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Like someone else said,

Bigger is always better but theres alot of people on here who successfully keep pairs in 10gal tanks. 

I personally know of quite a few people who only keep pairs and only have 10gal tanks and their frogs are perfectly healthy and raise healthy froglets too.

You just have to find a happy medium between the frogs, their care, your available space, and what u can afford.


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Mar 17, 2012)

Hey guys, just going to revisit this thread with some updates.

The tank is currently a 20g. (It is not verticle and it is a "Long") 

After doing some reading - it seems that tincs are happier and more likely to breed in a 1:1 ratio rather than with two males and one female. 

I only want one viv (for right now), and Id really like to have my frogs from the time they are little. 

How is the best way for me to get a pair?

Should I get both frogs from different sources to keep the genepool fresh?

If I post that I have a male or female cobalt and want the oposite is anyone really going to just randomly make that trade? 

Id really like a trio just to have more frogs but if they are healthier, happier, and more likely to breed as a pair that is what I will do. 

Thanks


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

I would get 2 frogs from different breeders if possible. It will like you said keep things fresh. Now, Trading 1 for another later is gonna depend on the health and quality of the frog. Any lineage info and what not helps a ton. So any info you can obtain on each frog is good, keep it handy and document it for your records incase you need to sell later. Make sure you do fecal tests and all the good stuff to ensure a healthy life for the frogs too. People really like to know they are getting frogs with clean bills of health


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Mar 17, 2012)

Fecal tests? 

Im only slightly aware of these. 

I doubt that any vets anywhere near me deal with frogs or even herps at all.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

A tinc is not always a tinc. There is so much variation in size between tincs, you cannot compare, say any of the "dwarf" varieties with something liek Citronella's or Giant Orange. They can be almost twice the size. That Being said.....I am always a proponent of more space is better...to a point. However, the last Tincs I kept, 12 years ago, were 9 adult Regina's. And I kept all of them in a 15 gallon long for more then 6 months until their 40 gallon breeder was ready. No fighting, no deathes, nothing. No breeding either, but I wasnt trying then. There was a littlet bit of over-competition for food though leavign smaller frogs hungrier than the'yre larger siblings. But....I would not do this again. In fact, I recently set up several 10 gallon verts for thumbnails, and I won't do it again. 10 gallon tanks really are not good for anything but raising froglets. In the future, I dont plan on building anything smaller than about 20 gallons. Realistically, a 20 High or 29 gallon tank does not take up much more of a footprint than a 10.


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Mar 17, 2012)

PDF - not sure of your point. Current status is two cobalt or brazil yellowheads in a 20g L.


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Mar 17, 2012)

Suggestions?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

kingfisherfleshy said:


> PDF - not sure of your point. Current status is two cobalt or brazil yellowheads in a 20g L.


IMO, get 2 or 3 and trade down the line if you don't end up with a pair.


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Mar 17, 2012)

I dont know of anyone closer than an hour away from me that even has frogs...and if I buy from them what are the chances that they are going to want to trade one back for an adult of the sex of my choice?

I feel like that isnt very likely, but Im new to this, so I wouldnt know.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

You don't have to trade it back. Folks end up in that situation all the time and you'll see them advertising: For Trade one male azureus for one female. It should be pretty easy to trade later for a pair. 

You don't have to buy from a local. There are lots of good folks selling frogs. Check out the sponsors, too.


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Mar 17, 2012)

Alright, Ill give it a try. 

Two or three frogs to start with in my 20g L?

Any suggestions on the best species of D. tincs to use in 20g L?

I really want a mix of all three colors, and to see as much activity out of them as possible. 

Thanks again


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

I'd be cautious buying only a couple with hopes of matching up a pair should you not end up with one. If it was an azureus, I'd say odds are in favor of finding what you need. I do not feel the same goes for those Brazilian Yellowheads. I just don't see too many posted for sale. 

The concept of trading sounds good, but I don't think it always works out that way.

Something to consider.


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Mar 17, 2012)

I have several of my own posts doubtig my ability to trade for the needed sex.

I really want to raise up some young frogs...but maybe Im just better off buying a proven pair. 

Not going to be cheap on a college budget. I didnt know I could blow this much cash on a 20g tank, even being a reefer! (Coral variety )


----------

